# Solo Swordfish trip



## team_A_II

Left Destin friday night on a solo mission to kill a sword. Reached my favorite spot around 11 pm, two lines in the water by midnight. Had a sword wack the first bait while still trying to deploy the float. Slashed it in half and no hook up. 

Tip rod went off 15 minutes later, and an hour after that had a 200# class fish on the deck. 

While scrubbing the blood of the deck 10 minutes later the other rod went off. Released the second fish of the night after a quick 20 minute fight, roughly a 100# fish. Fished a one rod spread the rest of the night and had two more bites, grabbed the leader on the third fish right before he got off for the legal release, and around 4:30 had the fourth fish on, but he came undone boat side before a legal leader grab. Had one more mystery bites at 5:00 am. 

Ran back in at first light. 3-4 on swordfish in 5 hours. All solo, super stoked that I pulled it off. It's a bit of challenge to wire a fish with one hand and hit him with the flying gaff in the other hand when he's a bit green next to the boat.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Pretty work .


----------



## John B.

Well played sir.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Scruggspc

Take the black out away I need to see lures!! 3-4 on swords solo great work.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Nice man I was the one at the dock when you were leaving. Told you I would be jealous! That's epic!


----------



## team_A_II

sniperpeeps said:


> Nice man I was the one at the dock when you were leaving. Told you I would be jealous! That's epic!


Ha right on man


----------



## MrFish

Nice work!


----------



## LUNDY

you did what most of us dream about doing with a whole crew, strong work!


----------



## Fish Eye

Pretty work!!!


----------



## cbarnes91

Nice job!


----------



## 192

Very nice!


----------



## Jason

AWESOME....Good work and glad you made it back in w/ all your fingers and toes!


----------



## MSViking

Very cool!


----------



## bquared

Very, very nice and impressive on an Indiana Jones Outing!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

You were scared the whole time


----------



## matttheboatman

Wow, I thought about going solo and the adventure it would be. But you did it. I think many of us don't really know what to say, except that I'd be half scared half jacked the whole time. I'd also be rehearsing every little step in my mind of what I would do if.... 

It was like climbing a mountain for sure - one misstep and you know the rest of the story. But the mountain was there and you climbed it and are back alive with a great fish to tell the story. Most would give up, others have tales of woe when this happened or that happened, some will not return in one piece. 

All I can say is man, you did it. Wow.

Matt


----------



## Linda

Dang... impressive!!


----------



## Xiphius

Big ole broadbill musta been fun pulling it over the gunnel


----------



## Frenchy

Well done...


----------



## cobe killer

great job on the swords!!!! solo..not for me. but you pulled it off.:thumbup:


----------



## outdooraddict

solo? hit me up next time


----------



## team_A_II

outdooraddict said:


> solo? hit me up next time


Not from a lack of people willing to ride along.. just wanted the challenge to see if it could be done.


----------



## DAWGONIT

thanks for sharing & WTG!


----------



## hungup

sweet. well done


----------



## c_stowers

Very impressive. I can't imagine myself landing a fish like that solo.


----------



## bigtallluke

team_A_II said:


> Not from a lack of people willing to ride along.. just wanted the challenge to see if it could be done.


That is truly awesome man.... Glad that guys are still wired this way. A solo trip to sword fishing grounds sounds incredible and sketchy all at the same time. I love it! Great work!!


----------



## hjorgan

Scared the shart out of me just reading about it.


----------



## my3nme

You got'er done. Congrats


----------



## Tunnel Vision

Well Done!!! It's hard to get one, let alone 2, 3, or 4!!


----------



## team_A_II

http://vimeo.com/71303280

Dug this out of the archive... a bit late but the season is finally starting for me this weekend. A little throwback action from last season to get you guys pumped for the swordfish fury the summer moons are about to unleash upon our decks.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Sweeeeet! Herculian effort!


----------



## fishsticker

Definitely a trip of a lifetime. Glad you came back and in one piece no less. Congrats but had to be wild.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I remember coming back to the dock that day at Marler and seeing you getting ready to go out solo. Balls of steel brother, you are the man for sure.


----------



## samoajoe

Brass balls to tackle sea beasts alone, pretty cool too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

team_A_II said:


> http://vimeo.com/71303280
> 
> Dug this out of the archive... a bit late but the season is finally starting for me this weekend. A little throwback action from last season to get you guys pumped for the swordfish fury the summer moons are about to unleash upon our decks.



Thats cool. I am overdue for a swordie. No love last year and it wasnt from lack of trying.


----------



## MSViking

Outstanding work! In my younger days I used to enjoy solo trips! My hat goes off to you!

Stay safe!


----------

